# Consequences of today's "election"...?



## seeker (Jun 5, 2008)

Any opinions on what the ramifications for SA will be after today's Zim election?


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

The ANC's comment that the crises was the UK's fault as reported on News24 wont help.
Seeker, the upside is that Zim will soon get off the front pages.
the downside is that SA govts inaction is seen as a tacit approval of Zims actions.
That coupled with the concerns of political stability with the ANC rift, the JZ and Thabo feud, Vavi and others promising civil war if Zuma does not etc...

Then, with consummate timing, we have Hlope casting doubts on the Judiciary's impartiality, and the new revision to the Land reform bill curtails property rights to arbitration or Judicial investigation.
IIE, that farm you buy, if the govt decides its in the public interest, they can expropriate it(same as anywhere else) but they decide the price and if you dont like it, tough.
You cannot take it to Court.
They decide the price. thats it.
That is scaring the hell out of a lot of investors, not only of land, but the next part to that is Business.
There's already a BEE element.
And thats how Mugabe started the rot.


----------



## seeker (Jun 5, 2008)

Yes. I've been reading all this with a definite sinking feeling...


----------

